# Crusty Double Teats (Sorry kind of gross pic)



## sunnyside (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi all!

We recently purchased a small herd of Nigerian Dwarf does  and two bucks from a local family who needed to sell because husband was in military.  Most of the does were friendly (and bred) but two or three were a little wild.  

We were finally able to get a close inspection of one of the wilder does yesterday and found out that she not only had four teats but they were also crusty.  No pus or pimples, just crusty.  I am hoping you can see it in the photo.  Her udder is not shaved so there is quite a bit of hair making it hard to see.  No other issues with her, she is eating great, eyelids look great, overall condition is great.  

Could this be a staph infection?  OR something else?  Maybe a fungal infection?  What should we do?  I have to use a regular small animal vet as we do not have sheep and goat vets locally.  So she is not always a great help to us.  

No other girls have this issue, she is the only one.  Thoughts? Also how will this work for the double teats?  Wouldn't that be difficult for babies to nurse?  (keep in mind my husband had to pick her up in the air in his arms to get this pic as she was extremely uncooperative!)


----------



## babsbag (Feb 24, 2013)

I can't help with the crustiness part but double teats are very common and acceptable in boers. With my does only one is functional and the babies nurse quite well. It only took them a few times to figure out what facucet worked 

I am not sure how double teats fit into the nigi breed standard, but they would not be acceptable in Alpines. But that doesn't mean that they can't raise their young.

"Google" double teats in boers and you will find pictures of them. Some are separate, like yours appear to be, and other are fish tail, which is not an accepted standard.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 24, 2013)

It's very common is Boers and doesn't nit hurt them in standard or anything like that. Happened from the overbreeding when brought in from Canada btw. In most meat goats people aren't going to care and it doesn't matter much as long as kids are able to nurse. Dairy goats though, not good.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 24, 2013)

I wouldn't personally breed her for anything if she were mine, because the offspring will likely be at least carriers. Nigerians aren't a very good size for meat.... and despite best "intentions, some pet quality goats sold as "not for breeding" end up being used for breeding by some folks. 

As far as the crusty stuff, I would treat for mites (inject ivermectin) and use nustock for the actual udders. Nustock will assist if it is mites or fungal based and it stops redness and pain on hotspots for my little dog. It is safe for all livestock and one tube lasts a long time.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 24, 2013)

I just looked up the standard for nigis and they are supposed to only have 2 teats total. So I agree, I wouldn't breed her unless you are very forthcoming that her kids could carry that gene. It will be interesting to see if the split teats are both functional.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 24, 2013)

I am also thinking mites.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 24, 2013)

I agree with mites. Also, don't breed her. You don't want more than 2 teats in dairy goats.


----------



## sunnyside (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks guys! Will try the ivermectin injection on her.  Is that the one for cows? Ivomec 1% Cattle and swine?  

And as for breeding...do not worry there...we definitely would not after seeing her teats.  I wish I had a better photo to show.  They are much closer and really awkwardly placed in real life.  I can't see how it would be possible for her to nurse??? She will just become a pasture buddy here at the farm.

If it is mites, should I treat everyone?  A few are bred but showing no signs like this.  Only one other that we cannot get our hands on yet.  Everyone else has already delivered or getting ready to.  Ivomec is safe for pregnant does, correct?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 24, 2013)

double teats are no good for nigerians or for any diary breed for that matter.  

You should not breed her.  You didn't say if she was registered or not, but if you do breed her, do not sell any of the offspring as registered and for sure wether all of the bucks.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 25, 2013)

sunnyside said:
			
		

> Thanks guys! Will try the ivermectin injection on her.  Is that the one for cows? Ivomec 1% Cattle and swine?
> 
> And as for breeding...do not worry there...we definitely would not after seeing her teats.  I wish I had a better photo to show.  They are much closer and really awkwardly placed in real life.  I can't see how it would be possible for her to nurse??? She will just become a pasture buddy here at the farm.
> 
> If it is mites, should I treat everyone?  A few are bred but showing no signs like this.  Only one other that we cannot get our hands on yet.  Everyone else has already delivered or getting ready to.  Ivomec is safe for pregnant does, correct?


Yes it is the 1% for cattle

She could easily nurse with those teats, you would be surprised what Boer goats can have as far as teat structure.  Not saying you should breed her.  If she was Boer then she would be very usable that way.   
As far as treating all of them. I would probably just keep a close eye on the rest and treat that one.  See if it gets better after treating her. Proper treatment of mites is an injection every 12 to 14 days for 3 treatments.  
We also use Nustock and is great for the bald/sore spots. It treat mites as well as fungal injections and rashes.  Also, great for hot spots on dogs.  using Nustock helps clear up the bad spots while using the injectable ivermecton will  help get all the mites on the entire body under control.  But she doesn't look bad enough to really worry that much with the Nustock.  It can get way worse looking.  If it doesn't clea up after two injections, so about 25 days after starting treatments with the ivermectin, then it may not be mites.  Could be fungal and in that case something like NuStock would/should clear it up.  

If you see any other goats with it, then I would consider treating all of them.


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 25, 2013)

It could also be soremouth, if the crustiness is scabby.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 25, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> It could also be soremouth, if the crustiness is scabby.


Good point, but I don't think it looks scabby enough.  Soremouth is very very scabby.


----------



## sunnyside (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks to you all!  I really appreciate the help!


----------

